# Marshmallow "Cream"?



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

A couple years ago when I separated some cream and put it in the fridge, it got stiff just like marshmallow creme. Why did it do that, and can you still use it like normal cream? And how do you handle it when it does that? Just wondering, hopefully the cream I separated today doesn't do that, as I need it Monday.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Are you using a separator? This is the way my SIL cream comes out of her separator. So thick you can turn the jar upside down and it doesn't come out. 
Most cream separators have adjustments to get heavier or lighter cream...use fewer disks, etc.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes I am using an electric separator that I got from Hoeggers. I've separated cream probably 10 times in all with it, never adjusted it. Had the thick stuff maybe twice. Had 3 gallons of milk today and got probably 3 cups of cream. So far this stuff looks normal in the fridge. Was just wondering because I thought it was really strange when it happened those two times. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

When I was a kid, our house cow produced cream like that early in the season when the grass was lush. You had to spoon it rather than pour. We didn't think anything of it.

Tom


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

Anxiously peeked in the cream jar this morning to see "what was there", lo and behold, it is 3 cups of marshmallow creme....Hope it works when I make ice cream tomorrow night. Sigh
The trick is to get it out of the jar!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH it will work just fine don't worry just use a spatula and add a little milk to it. Stir up real good before adding to you icecream mix.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

The ice cream turned out GOOOOD!!! After not making any for a year I had forgotten how good it is!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats How did the people like it?


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

They LOVED it!!! I put it in a Kemps Ice cream bucket, and crossed out the "It's the cows" and put "It's the Goats". One taste of that creamy white stuff and store bought ice cream tastes like a mouthfull of cardboard! 
I love promoting the goat!! Having a potluck tomorrow at work, and I am in the process of making a cheese ball this afternoon.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

The "promote the goat" attempt this past week was a complete success!!! Everyone who tried the ice cream and cheese ball were amazed at how good it was. There was, however one person (you have one in every crowd I'd expect) who flat out refused to eat anything goat related. (Probably the old bearded stinky billy goat tied on the chain eating a tin can image....) Mission accomplished!!! dance:


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Good for you!!


----------

